# Help



## ash.holla10 (5 mo ago)

Uber will not let me go online bc it says I have fraudulent doc it's not true there saying my insurance card was alterd


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Upload an unaltered insurance card. Go to the hub. There’s nobody here that can help you. Everyone here is just a peon driver like you.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Contact support and resubmit your document.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ash.holla10 said:


> Uber will not let me go online bc it says I have fraudulent doc it's not true there saying my insurance card was alterd


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)




----------

